# Fehlende Benutzerrechte



## Air-Wastl (4 Juli 2011)

Hi,

kennt von euch einer diesen Simatic Fehler?

S7 V5.5

"Ihre Benutzerrechte sind zum Bearbeiten der Objekteigenschaften nicht ausreichend"







Der Fehler wird mir zum Beispiel angezeigt wenn ich
die Bausteine Online vergleichen will oder irgendetwas
Übertragen will. Freitag klappte noch alles wunderbar (im Firmennetzwerk)

Und heute auf Baustelle geht nichts.....

MFG Wastl


----------



## vinylsucker (4 Juli 2011)

Hängst du direkt an der Cpu oder irgendwo im Firmennetzwerk?


----------



## Air-Wastl (4 Juli 2011)

Sonst bin ich immer Übers Firmennetzwerk an Test CPU's

Aber heute (Baustelle) über einen Switch an der CPU

Als erreichbarer Teilnehmer kann ich die auch sehen. Aber
es werden keine "Aktionen" von S7 zugelassen


----------



## volker (4 Juli 2011)

welche benutzerrechte hast du denn? benutzer hauptbenutzer admin?


----------



## Ralle (4 Juli 2011)

Hast du das Projekt kopiert oder per archivieren/dearchivieren auf deine Platte übertragen?


----------



## Air-Wastl (4 Juli 2011)

Kopiert.

Einfach vom Firmenserver gezogen.

Dort liegt es als Rar File. Die Archiv.../Deachiv...
macht keiner sondern haut das Aktuelle Projekt direkt
ins Rar Archiv


----------



## sailor (4 Juli 2011)

Hi,
unter Systemsteuerung - Verwaltung  muss dein Konto Mitglied der Gruppe "Siemens TIA-Engineer" sein.
Oder einfach alle Gruppen in dein Konto aufnehmen.
Dazu musst du aber Admin-Rechte haben.
Sailor


----------



## Ralle (4 Juli 2011)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> Kopiert.
> 
> Einfach vom Firmenserver gezogen.
> 
> ...



Es muß natürlich nicht daran liegen, ich kenne nur folgende Aussage aus einer Diskussion hier im Forum: http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=312831&postcount=11


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (15 Juli 2014)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kennt von euch einer diesen Simatic Fehler?
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

bekomme bei einem projekt genau diese Fehlermeldung wenn ich online in den Status der Bausteine gehen will.
Alle anderen Projekte funktionieren tadellos. Arbeite auch mit der V5.5 und es wurde nichts kopiert verschoben oder sonstiges.
Hat jemand né Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?

Gruß NSN


----------



## vierlagig (15 Juli 2014)

NeuerSIMATICNutzer schrieb:


> es wurde nichts kopiert verschoben oder sonstiges.



Wo kommt das Projekt denn her?
und bis wann funktionierte der Zugriff?


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (15 Juli 2014)

Hallo vierlagig,

Das Projekt habe ich eigentlich schon Jahre auf meinem Rechner, benutzt wurd es ca vor einem Monat das letzte Mal.
Gruß NSN


----------



## vierlagig (15 Juli 2014)

NeuerSIMATICNutzer schrieb:


> Hallo vierlagig,
> 
> Das Projekt habe ich eigentlich schon Jahre auf meinem Rechner, benutzt wurd es ca vor einem Monat das letzte Mal.
> Gruß NSN



was ist seit dem geändert wurden?


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (15 Juli 2014)

es wurde ein DB geändert bzw. einige Zeilen hinzugefügt


----------



## ChristophD (15 Juli 2014)

ok, die Änderung wurde von Dir mit Deinem Login durchgeführt?
An dem Rechner wurde seitdem keinerlei Änderung wie SW Installationen o.ä durchgeführt ?
Auf dem Rechner hat seit der genannten Änderung keiner außer dir bzw. deinem login gearbeitet?


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (15 Juli 2014)

Es gibt noch einen zweiten Login, mit dem ich allerdings die gleiche Fehlermeldung bekomme. SW Installationen fallen mir jetzt TIA V11 und Codesys ein. Mich verwundert es nur das es außschließlich bei dem einem Projekt vorkommt???


----------



## vierlagig (15 Juli 2014)

NeuerSIMATICNutzer schrieb:


> SW Installationen fallen mir jetzt TIA V11



versucht, dieses Projekt zu Migrieren? Du oder der andere?

Nach der V11 Installation bist du Mitglied der Benutzergruppe "Siemens TIA Engineer" geworden?


----------



## ChristophD (15 Juli 2014)

Was passiert wenn du den Simatic Manager mit der Option "Als Administrator ausführen" startets, geht es dann?


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (15 Juli 2014)

Als Administrator Ausführen geht tatsächlich. Aber eiegntlich hat Benutzerkonto Adminrechte 
Migriert habe ich auch nichts


----------



## ChristophD (15 Juli 2014)

tja admin ist nicht gleich admin
Zumindest liegt jetzt nah das Deine Windows Benutzerverwaltung aus dem Tritt ist.

Folgendes abckecken:

welche Benutzer sind in der Gruppen "SIEMENS TIA ENGINEER" eingetragen ?
wurde nachträglich Windows UAC Einstellungen geändert?
Ist das verwendete Login ein lokales Konto auf dem Rechner oder ein DomänenKonto?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (15 Juli 2014)

Folgendes abckecken:

welche Benutzer sind in der Gruppen "SIEMENS TIA ENGINEER" eingetragen ? nur mein konto ist hier eingetragen
wurde nachträglich Windows UAC Einstellungen geändert? mir nicht bekannt
Ist das verwendete Login ein lokales Konto auf dem Rechner oder ein DomänenKonto? es handelt sich hier um eine Domäne

vielen dank für eure mühe

Gruß Nsn


----------



## ChristophD (15 Juli 2014)

das ist wieder mal eine saudumme Sache
hast du zuletzt mit dem Projekt gearbeitet als du nicht im Firmennetz warst also nicht an der Domäne.
Dann könnte es nämlich sein das du da mit einer lokalen Kopie des Profile gearbeitet hast und bei einem späteren anmelden an der Domäne hat
sich die interne Sicherheits ID Deines Domänenprofils geändert.
Dadurch kann es jetz sein das auf dem Projekt nur die Berechtigung der damaligen lokalen Profilkopie eingetragen sind, nicht aber die Deines Domänenprofils.

Versuch mal das Projekt im Windowsexplorer zu kopieren und in einem anderen Ordner einzufügen und dort zu öffnen, kommt dan der Fehler nocht?
Dann eventuell bei dem neuen Ordner die Sicherheitseinstellungen des Ordners und der unterlagerten Objekte auf dich bzw. die Gruppe SIEMENS TIA ENGINEER umzustellen


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (17 Juli 2014)

hallo nochmal,

es lag wohl wirklich da dran das ich nicht mit dem Netzwerk verbunden war. Ich arbeite eigentlich schon länger und öfter ohne Netwerkverbindung an der Domäne und es gab nie Probleme. Seis dru, vielen Dank nochmal für deine Hilfe.

VG NSN


----------



## Burkhard (2 Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank fuer diesen Thread. Hat mir heute sehr geholfen!!


----------

